# arm-none-eabi- question



## CDA0 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi all,

Hope this is the right area for this question. Can devel/cross-gcc be used to generate arm-none-eabi to create *.bin file for bare metal Cortex-M3 chips? Does anyone use the codesourcery files or is that linux only?

Thanks for any help or links.

CDA0


----------



## andrew@ (Dec 11, 2011)

You should be able to use the cross-gcc port to build an EABI compiler. I normally use the Codesourcery toolchain under Linux emulation to build for Cortex-M targets.


----------

